# Protein shake before bed on cut?



## JCBourne (Oct 23, 2011)

On a cut cycle, would a protein shake before bed be stupid? I usually have a small snack (small part of yogurt, few pretzels) and a protein shake before bed. If I go to bed empty stomach I can't sleep so I have this small snack all low fat and not a full yogurt. Should I leave out the protein shake?


----------



## Night_Wolf (Oct 23, 2011)

No dude, I would say is a must, but be sure is a blend of protein or casein, not regular whey.
That or wolf down some cottage cheese.


----------



## JCBourne (Oct 23, 2011)

Im allergic to some proteins (weather it be what active/inactive) ingredients so I stick to what I know wont make me have a attack from it, with that being said it is whey protein. Im not a fan of cottage cheese either.


----------



## JCBourne (Oct 23, 2011)

With that being said I could try some casein protein, never have but I do know about it.


----------



## Night_Wolf (Oct 24, 2011)

Whey before bed is useless, casein would be perfect, since is a slow digesting. There is no other choice. (in powder form)

Chicken/turkey would be a good choice also.


----------



## Built (Oct 24, 2011)

Whey before bed is useless? Really. Now how come?

To the OP, I eat a large dinner late in the evening when I'm cutting. I hate going to bed hungry. I'd rather skip breakfast and eat later in the day - so that's what I do. 

If a whey shake agrees with you, go for it.


----------



## Night_Wolf (Oct 24, 2011)

Whey won't provide any anti-catabolic effect.

Perfect combination would be casein+whey, this way you get anti-catabolic effect from casein and burst of quick amino acids from whey. (or just take milk protein isolate)

GymRat4Life are you afraid of getting fat or what?


----------



## JCBourne (Oct 24, 2011)

Night_Wolf said:


> Whey won't provide any anti-catabolic effect.
> 
> Perfect combination would be casein+whey, this way you get anti-catabolic effect from casein and burst of quick amino acids from whey. (or just take milk protein isolate)
> 
> GymRat4Life are you afraid of getting fat or what?



I'm cutting, so I don't want to add any fat obviously.


----------



## Night_Wolf (Oct 24, 2011)

GymRat4Life said:


> I'm cutting, so I don't want to add any fat obviously.



Dawg don't be afraid of getting fat, is protein not carbs. If you don't eat/drink anything than you will have 8-9 hours of catabolic time while sleeping.


----------



## Vibrant (Oct 24, 2011)

I can't sleep hungry, so I always have 1 scoop of whey +1 scoop of casein right before sleep. If i'm trying to cut, I mix it in water, if i'm bulking I mix it with 12-16oz. of whole milk.


----------



## GMO (Oct 24, 2011)

Night_Wolf said:


> Whey won't provide any anti-catabolic effect.
> 
> Perfect combination would be casein+whey, this way you get anti-catabolic effect from casein and burst of quick amino acids from whey. (or just take milk protein isolate)
> 
> GymRat4Life are you afraid of getting fat or what?




Yes, it will actually...whey just digests a lot faster than casein.  That's why your cottage cheese suggestion was right on.  Cottage cheese has both Whey and Casein protein.

Personally, like Built, I also eat a large dinner 2 hours or so before bed to ensure that my body has amino acids in its bloodstream while I sleep.


----------



## Built (Oct 24, 2011)

Night_Wolf, why don't you believe whey is anti-catabolic? What food property is missing?


----------



## Built (Oct 24, 2011)

As an aside on the relative speeds of protein: 

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/d...ggest-protein-myths-debunked.html#post2520090

Alan Aragon writes: 
"A thorough literature review by Bilsborough and Mann compiled data from studies by various investigators who measured the absorption rates of various protein sources [6]. Oddly, an amino acid mixture designed to mimic the composition of pork tenderloin made the top spot, at 10 g/hour, while whey took a close second at 8-10 g/hour. Other proteins fell in their respective spots below the top two, with little rhyme or reason behind the outcomes. As a matter of trivia, raw egg protein was the most slowly absorbed of them all at 1.3 g/hour.

It’s important to note that these data have some serious limitations. A major one is the variance of the methods used to determine the absorption rates (i.e., intravenous infusion, oral ingestion, ileal ingestion). Most of the methods are just too crude or far-fetched for serious consideration. Another limitation is that these figures could be skewed depending upon their concentration in solution, which can affect their rate of gastric evacuation. Another factor to consider is the timing of ingestion relative to exercise and how that might differentially affect absorption rates. Finally, short-term data leaves a lot open to question."


----------



## spaemp3 (Oct 24, 2011)

thanks guys always wondered if I should be eating protien before bed I drink whey 45 mins before bed I had this guy tell me try cassien one time I thought was just marketing but ill give it a shot. Is there any other time in the day itd be good for ? post shake ?


----------



## heavyiron (Oct 24, 2011)

A whey shake before bed is a good practice on a cut. You can add a TBSP of PB.


----------



## GMO (Oct 24, 2011)

Built said:


> As an aside on the relative speeds of protein:
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/d...ggest-protein-myths-debunked.html#post2520090
> 
> ...



That is interesting stuff indeed.  Especially that raw egg protein was the slowest to absorb.  I've heard it mentioned countless times that egg protein is one of the fastest absorbing proteins.  Thanks for that info, Built.


----------



## heavyiron (Oct 24, 2011)

GMO said:


> That is interesting stuff indeed.  Especially that raw egg protein was the slowest to absorb.  I've heard it mentioned countless times that egg protein is one of the fastest absorbing proteins.  Thanks for that info, Built.


I imagine the fat in a whole egg may slow absorption but I have not seen data to support that.


----------



## Vibrant (Oct 24, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> A whey shake before bed is a good practice on a cut. You can add a TBSP of PB.


I always add at least a table spoon of natural peanut butter to all of my shakes. It just makes them taste so much better, imo.


----------



## Built (Oct 24, 2011)

GMO said:


> That is interesting stuff indeed.  Especially that raw egg protein was the slowest to absorb.  I've heard it mentioned countless times that egg protein is one of the fastest absorbing proteins.  Thanks for that info, Built.


Thank ThreeGigs for this interpretation - he posted it up on the protein thread:



ThreeGigs said:


> ...the reason RAW egg WHITE protein (albumen) was the slowest at 1.3 grams an hour? Because raw egg whites contain ovomucoids, which are trypsin inhibitors (I've posted in these forums about raw egg whites before). Inhibit trypsin and the proteins don't get broken down into units small enough to be absorbed.


----------



## R1balla (Oct 24, 2011)

on a cut, i like to take MAP along with my aminos before bed instead of a shake


----------



## R1balla (Oct 24, 2011)

unless you mix 100% whey with water in a shaker


----------



## JCBourne (Oct 25, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> A whey shake before bed is a good practice on a cut. You can add a TBSP of PB.



Interesting, why the PB?


----------



## rOiD bOy (Oct 25, 2011)

Myofusion


----------



## Noheawaiian (Oct 25, 2011)

GymRat4Life said:


> Interesting, why the PB?



Healthy fats, lowered risk of heart disease, good calories, etc...


----------



## Noheawaiian (Oct 25, 2011)

rOiD bOy said:


> Myofusion



Banana Perfection = Superiority


----------



## J.thom (Oct 25, 2011)

rOiD bOy said:


> Myofusion



strawberry myofusion sucks!


----------



## Noheawaiian (Oct 25, 2011)

J.thom said:


> strawberry myofusion sucks!



Banana perfection....


----------



## GMO (Oct 26, 2011)

Built said:


> Thank ThreeGigs for this interpretation - he posted it up on the protein thread:




Thanks for giving credit to where it is do.  I made sure to rep him for that post.


----------



## rOiD bOy (Oct 26, 2011)

chocolate is the best. tastes like hot coco just cold.


----------

